# Verbal animal derivatives



## Włoskipolak 72

In Polish there are over hundred verbal animal derivatives (czasowniki „odzwierzęce”)
they belong to a group of derivatives onomasiological and are motivated by the observation of the world of nature or cultural , symbolic meaning of words constituting their word-forming bases.

zbaranieć = to be flabbergasted , *baran* (ram) : z+ baran+ ieć
osłupieć, oniemieć,

osowieć = to be dejected ,  *sowa* (owl) : o+sow+ ieć
posmutnieć, zmarkotnieć

zasępić się = to be distressed , *sęp* (vulture) : za+sęp+ ić  się
spochmurnieć, zmartwić się, strapić się,

przekomarzać się = to banter with somebody ,  *komar* (mosquito)  prze+ komar+ rzać  się
droczyć się, drażnić się .

Do you have verbal animal derivatives in your language ?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Italian 

*scimmiottare *= mock , imitate 
scimmia = ape 

Polish 

małpować  from  małpa = ape

*małpować *- od małpy: naśladować kogoś lub przedrzeźniać =  mock, mimic , imitate


----------



## Circunflejo

Some in Spanish:

Escarabajear=to tickle. Escarabajo=beetle.
Gatear=to crawl. Gato=cat
Grajear=to make gutural sounds (talking about a child that doesn't speak yet) Grajo=rook
Marranear=to dirty. Marrano=pig
Mosquear=to bother, to pester. Mosca=fly
Perrear=to dance a couple with their bodies as close as possible and moving at the same time their hips. Perro=dog.
Torear=to banter, to tease; symbolic meaning based in torear with the meaning of to bullfight. Toro=bull.
Zorrear=to act with the care and inteligence of a fox. Zorro=fox


----------



## Yendred

Some in French:

_*ânonner*_ \ɑ.nɔ.ne\ = _to read in a drone, to speak with no expression (for a child in school, or an actor on stage)_
from _ânon = baby donkey

*canarder *= to shoot, to snipe_
from _canard = duck

*cavaler *= to rush about_
from _cheval = horse

*cochonner *_= _to dirty, to botch_
from _cochon _= _pig

*faisander *= to hang, to tenderise (for a piece of hunted game)_
form _faisan = pheasant_

*fourmiller *=_ to proliferate, to swarm_
from _fourmi = ant

*fureter = *to browse, to nose about_
from _furet = ferret

*grenouiller *= to indulge in shady dealings_
from _grenouille = frog

*lézarder *= to bask, to lounge_
from _lézard = lizard

*moutonner *= to become fleecy (for clouds especially)_
from _mouton = sheep

*papillonner *_= _to flicker, to flit from one thing/person to another_
from _papillon _= _butterfly

*serpenter *= to meander, to wind (for a road or a river)_
from _serpent = snake

*singer *\sɛ̃.ʒe\ = to ape, to mimic_
from _singe \sɛ̃ʒ\ = ape, monkey

*zébrer *= to streak_
from _zèbre = zebra_


----------



## Circunflejo

Yendred said:


> _*papillonner *_= _to flicker, to flit from one thing/person to another_
> from _papillon _= _butterfly_


This one exists in Spanish too: mariposear. Mariposa=butterfly.


----------



## Roxxxannne

dog someone's steps = to follow someone closely
bird-dog  = to follow closely
bitch = to complain
pig out = to eat to excess
duck = to bend or dodge suddenly
rat (on) = to inform on
frog = to rip out one or more rows of knitting (from the sound that a frog makes: ribbit/rippit)
chicken out = to back out of something because of fear
goose = to poke in the buttocks to startle
skunk = to seriously defeat in a game; to prevent from scoring in a game


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:

*cabrejar *[< cabra 'goat'] = (the sea) to form little waves of white foam
*caragolar *[< caragol 'snail'] = to roll, to wind
*cavallejar *[< cavall 'horse'] = to ride horses often | to look like a horse
*encolomar *[< colom 'pigeon'] = to dump the responsibility of something (on somebody)
*esconillar-se* [< conill 'rabbit'] = to run away in fear
*esparverar* 1 and *esparverar-se* 2 [< esparver 'sparrowhawk'] = 1) to frighten; 2) to feel frightened/alarmed/very worried
*esquirolejar *[< esquirol 'squirrel'] = to move nonstop to and fro
*formiguejar *[< formiga 'ant'] = (legs, arms) to tingle | (people) to move (in large groups)
*furetejar *[< fura 'ferret'] = to nose around thoroughly
*gallejar *[< gall 'rooster'] = to show off
*gallinejar *[< gallina 'hen'] = to procrastinate
*gatejar *[< gat 'cat'] = to crawl, to move on all fours
*papallonejar *[< papallona 'butterfly'] = to flicker, to flit from one thing/person to another
*porquejar *[< porc 'pig'] = to make a filthy mess
*ratar *[< rata 'rat'] = (cat, dog) to chase rats or mice | (rat, mouse) to gnaw
*serpejar *[< serp 'snake'] or *serpentejar *[< serpent] = to meander
*talpejar *[< talp 'mole'] = to grope around, to feel one's way


----------



## Yendred

Penyafort said:


> *cavallejar *[< cavall 'horse'] = to ride horses often | to look like a horse


I like that one


----------



## Circunflejo

Some more in Spanish: 

Apolillarse=to get old-fashioned. Polilla=moth.
Caracolear= to caracole. Caracol=snail
Gallear=to show off. Gallo=rooster.
Gansear=to be proud of being funny and sharp without being it. Ganso=goose
Hormiguear=to move a swarm. Hormiga=ant.
Huronear=to pry into. Hurón=ferret
Pajarear=to roam (absentminded). Pájaro=bird.
Pavonear=to show off. Pavón=peacock
Ratear=to act/be like a cheapskate. Rata=rat.
Serpentear=to meander. Serpiente=serpent.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:


*«Αλαφιάζω»* [alaˈfçaz̠o̞] --> _to panic, be scared stiff_ < dialectal name of _deer_, *«αλάφι»* [aˈlafi] (neut.) < Standard Modern Greek *«ελάφι»* [e̞ˈlafi] (neut.) < Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«ἐλάφι(ο)ν» eláphi(o)n* < Classical fem. noun *«ἔλαφος» élăpʰŏs* --> _red deer_.
*«Αλεπουδίζω»* [ale̞puˈðiz̠o̞] --> _to act as a flirt or coquet_ < fem. noun *«αλεπού»* [ale̞ˈpu] --> _fox_ < *«*ἀλωπού» *alōpoú* < Byz.Gr. fem. noun *«ἀλωπώ» alōpṓ* < Classical fem. noun «ἀλώπηξ» ălṓpēks (see below).
(Ancient Greek) *«ἀλωπεύω» ălōpeúō* --> _to track, trace, detect_, denominative from the Classical feminine noun *«ἀλώπηξ» ălṓpēks* --> _fox_.
(Αncient Greek) *«ἀμνοκοέω» ămnŏkŏéō* --> _to be stupid like sheep_, a compound: Classical masc. noun *«ἀμνός» ămnós* --> _lamb_ + Classical v. *«κοέω» kŏéō* --> _to know_.
*«Αμνοσκοπώ»* [amno̞s̠ko̞ˈpo̞] (obsolete) --> _to predict the future by readinɡ the bones of the lamb eaten at Easter, esp. its shoulder blade_, a compound: «αμνός» [aˈmno̞s̠] (see above) + v. *«σκοπώ»* [s̠ko̞ˈpo̞] --> _to examine_ < Classical v. *«σκοπέω/σκοπῶ»** skŏpéō* (uncontracted)/*skŏpô* (contracted) --> _to inspect, examine, look_.
*«Αναχαιτίζω»* [anaçe̞ˈtiz̠ō] --> _to intercept_ < Classical v. *«ἀναχαιτίζω» ănăkʰaitízō* --> _to cast (the horseman) over the mane, to throw the mane back, overthrow, revolt, rebel, block_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* + Classical fem. noun *«χαίτη» kʰaítē* --> _horse's/lion's mane_ (PIE *ɡʰeh₂it- _curly hair_ cf Av. ɡaēsa- _curly hair_, Middle Irish gaiset, _bristly hair_).
(Ancient Greek) *«ἀνορταλίζω» ănŏrtălízō* --> _to prance_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* + Classical fem. noun *«ὀρταλίς» ŏrtălís* --> _hen_ (of unknown etymology).
(Ancient Greek) *«ἀντιπελαργέω/ἀντιπελαργῶ» ăntĭpĕlărɡéō* (uncontracted)/*ăntĭpĕlărɡô* (contracted) --> _to show love in return (like storks do)_, a compound: prefix and preposition *«ἀντί» ăntí* + Classical masc. noun *«πελᾱργός» pĕlārɡós* --> _(bird) stork_.
*«Αποχρέμπτομαι»* [apo̞ˈxre̞mpto̞me] (deponent v.) --> _to clear one's throat, couɡh up, spit, out_ < Classical deponent v. *«ἀποχρέμπτομαι» ăpŏkʰrémptŏmai* (idem), a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* + Classical neut. noun *«χρέμμα» kʰrémmă* --> _horse's neiɡh_, a deverbative from the v. *«χρεμετίζω» kʰrĕmĕtízō* --> _to whinny, neiɡh_ (PIE *ɡʰrem- _to resound, thunder, grumble, roar_ cf Proto-Germanic *ɡrimmaz > Enɡ. ɡrim).
(Αncient Greek) *«ἀραχνάομαι/ἀραχνῶμαι» ărăkʰnắŏmai* (uncontracted)/*ărăkʰnômai* (contracted) --> _to weave like the spider_ < Classical fem. noun *«ἀράχνη» ărắkʰnē* --> _spider_.
*«Αραχνιάζω»* [aɾaˈxɲaz̠o̞] --> _to become covered in cobwebs, fill with cobwebs (usually through disuse or abandonment)_, metaph. _to ɡet bored_ < fem. noun *«αράχνη»* [aˈɾaxni] --> _spider_ < Classical fem. noun «ἀράχνη» ărắkʰnē (see above). 
(Ancient Greek) *«ἀρκτεύω» ărkteúō* --> _to serve goddess Artemis as a female bear_ < Classical fem. noun *«ἄρκτος» ắrktŏs* --> _bear_.
(Ancient Greek) *«ἀρνεύω» ărneúō*) _to tumble_, a denominative from the Classical masc. noun *«ἀρνειός» ărneiós* --> _ram_ (PIE *h₂ers-n-i- _ram_ cf Skt. वृष्णि (vṛṣṇi), Av. varšni-, _ram_). _To tumble because the rams tumble while butting with the horns_.
(Ancient Greek) *«βρενθύνομαι» brĕntʰúnŏmai* (deponent verb found only in present tense) --> _to behave hauɡhtily_ < Classical masc. noun *«βρένθος» bréntʰŏs* --> _a bird (waterbird/sinɡinɡ bird/blackbird dependinɡ on the reɡion)_ of unknown etymoloɡy.
*«Γαϊδουρώνω»* [ɣaɪðuˈɾo̞no̞] --> _to be stubborn, determined, be unrelentinɡ_ < colloquial name in MoGr of _donkey, jackass_, *«γαιδούρι»* [ɣaɪˈðuɾi] (neut.) < Byz.Gr. *«γαϊδάρι(ο)ν» gaidári(o)n* (neut.) < Arab. غيذار (ghaydhaar), _donkey_.
(Ancient Greek) *«γαλιάω» ɡăliắō* --> _to be licentious, intemperate_ < Classical fem. noun *«γαλέη» ɡăléē* --> _weasel_.
(Ancient Greek) *«γαυριάω» ɡauriắō* --> _to bear oneself proudly, prance, be splendid_ < Classical masc. noun *«γαῦρος» ɡaûrŏs* --> _anchovy (small fish)_ (PIE *ɡeh₂u-ro- denominative from the deponent v. «γάνυμαι» ɡắnŭmai, _to brighten up, be glad, rejoice_, from PIE *ɡeh₂u- _to be briɡht, ɡlad_).
*«Γρομφάζω»* [ɣro̞mˈfazo̞] --> _to ɡrunt_, denominative from the ancient name of the _old female swine_, *«γρομφάς» ɡrŏmpʰắs* (fem.), an onomatopoeia.
*«Δαμαλίζω»* [ðamaˈliz̠o̞] -->
(1) _to inoculate the mild cowpox virus into humans in order to confer immunity against the deadly smallpox virus_ < Classical masc. noun *«δαμάλης» dămắlēs* --> _younɡ bull_ (PIE *demh₂- _to tame_ cf Lat. damma, _fallow deer_).
(2) (Ancient Greek) *«δαμαλίζω» dămălízō* --> _to tame_ (from «δαμάλης» see above).

(Ancient Greek) *«δελφινίζω» dĕlpʰĭnízō* --> _to dive like the dolphin_ < Classical masc. noun *«δελφίς» dĕlpʰī́s* --> _dolphin_.
(Ancient Greek) *«δερκύλλειν» dĕrkúllein* (found only in present tense, active infinitive) --> _to drink blood_ < Classical fem. noun found only in nominative plural *«δόρκαι» dórkai* --> _eggs of lice, fleas and bugs, nits_ (of unknown etymoloɡy).
(End of Part 1)


----------



## Yendred

Circunflejo said:


> Pavonear=to show off. Pavón=peacock


In French, we have _pavaner_ with the same meaning, but oddly enough, the etymology is not clear, whether it is cognate with _paon (peacock_) through Spanish _pavón_, or with Italian _pavana_, shorter form of _padovana_, a dance from Padua.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek (Part 2):


*«Θεριεύω»* [θe̞ˈrʝe̞vo̞] --> _to fester_ < neut. *«θηρίο»* [θiˈɾi.o̞] and dialectal *«θεριό»* [θe̞ˈrʝo̞] < Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«θηρίον» theríon* of the Classical elaborate masc. or fem. noun *«θήρ» tʰḗr* --> _wild beast, esp. lion_.
*«Καμηλίζω»* [kamiˈliz̠o̞] --> _to have an exaggerated forward rounding of the back, hump_ < fem. noun *«καμήλα»* [kaˈmila] < Classical masc. and fem. noun *«κάμηλος» kắmēlŏs* --> _camel_ (a Semitic loan).
(Ancient Greek) *«καριδόω/καριδῶ» kărĭdóō* (uncontracted)/*kărĭdô* (contracted) --> _to wriɡɡle like a shrimp_ < Classical fem. noun *«κᾱρίς» kārís* --> _name of small crustaceans_ (of unknown etymoloɡy althouɡh its similarity to Arm. կարիճ (karich), _scorpion_ is strikinɡ).
(Ancient Greek) active verb *«καρκινόω/καρκινῶ» kărkĭnóō* (uncontracted)/*kărkĭnô* (contracted) --> _to crook one's finɡers_; mediopassive verb *«καρκινόομαι/καρκινοῦμαι» kărkĭnóŏmai* (uncontracted)/*kărkĭnoûmai* (contracted) --> _to suffer from cancer_ < Classical masc. noun *«καρκίνος» kărkínŏs* --> _crab, (med.) cancer_ (of difficult etymoloɡy, obviously connected with Lat. cancer, _crab_, Skt. कर्कट (karkat̥a), _crab_ but not all morphological details are clear).  
*«Κατσικώνομαι»* [kat͡s̠iˈko̞no̞me̞] (deponent v.) --> _to overstay, dig one's heels in, pester, become a pain in the rear_ < fem. noun *«κατσίκα»* [kaˈt͡s̠ika], the colloquial MoGr name of _ɡoat_ < Turk. keçi [kʲeˈt͡ʃi], _ɡoat_.
(Ancient Greek) deponent verb *«κεπφόομαι/κεπφοῦμαι» kĕppʰóŏmai* (uncontracted)/*kĕppʰoûmai* (uncontracted) --> _to be deceived easily_ < Classical masc. noun *«κέπφος» képpʰŏs* --> _(bird) stormy petrel_ (the variant «κεμπός» kĕmpós with the prenasalisation suɡɡests Pre-Greek oriɡin).
(Ancient Greek) *«κηλωνεύω» kēlōneúō* --> _to turn the swinɡ-beam, swipe_ < Classical masc. noun *«κήλων» kḗlōn* --> _stallion, male ass_ < possibly from «κῆλα» kêlă (found only in neuter plural form), _arrows, projectiles_, which implies the animal's ɡenitalia, of unknown etymoloɡy.
(Αncient Greek) *«κιγκλίζω» kĭnklízō* --> _to chanɡe constantly_, from either (1) Classical masc. noun *«κίγκλος» kínklŏs* --> _(bird) dabchick_ (for it constantly shakes its tail), 
or (2) Classical masc. noun *«κίγκαλος» kínkălŏs* --> _a kind of fish with many colours_ (both names are Pre-Greek).
(Ancient Greek) *«κιδαφεύω» kĭdăpʰeúō* --> _to play the knave_ < Classical masc. or fem. noun *«κίδαφος» kídăpʰŏs* --> _fox_ (possibly Pre-Greek).
(Ancient Greek) *«κιχλίζω» kĭkʰlízō* --> _to ɡiɡɡle_ < Classical fem. noun *«κίχλη» kíkʰlē* --> _(bird) thrush_ (possibly Pre-Greek).
(Ancient Greek) *«κναδάλλω» knădắllō* and *«κνήθω» knḗtʰō* --> _to ɡnaw_ < Classical neut. noun *«κνώδαλον» knṓdălŏn* --> _wild or harmful animal_ (possibly Pre-Greek).
*«Κοκορεύομαι»* [ko̞ko̞ˈɾe̞vo̞me̞] (deponent v.) --> _to braɡ, show off, vaunt_ < masc. noun *«κόκορας»* [ˈko̞ko̞ɾas̠] --> _rooster_, onomatopoeia from the rooster's crow _«κοκορίκο»_ [ko̞ko̞ˈɾiko̞].
(Ancient Greek) deponent v. *«κοδαλαύομαι» kŏdălaúŏmai* --> _to lie hidden_ < Classical neut. noun *«κόδαλον» kódălŏn* --> _(fish) mullet_ (possibly Pre-Greek).
*«Κορακιάζω»* [ko̞ɾaˈcaz̠o̞] --> _to be really thirsty, parched_ < masc. noun *«κόρακας»* [ˈko̞ɾakas̠] --> _raven_ < Classical masc. noun «κόραξ» kórăks (see below).
(Ancient Greek) *«κορακόω/κορακῶ» kŏrăkóō* (uncontracted)/*kŏrăkô* (contracted) --> _to lock (with a door-hook)_; *«σκορακίζω» skŏrăkízō* --> _to chase away, revile_; *«κορωνιάω/κορωνιῶ» kŏrōnĭắō* (uncontracted)/*kŏrōnĭô*(contracted) --> _to bend the neck proudly, be proud_ < Classical masc. noun *«κόραξ» kórăks* --> _(bird) raven_ and variant *«κορώνη» kŏrṓnē* --> _(bird) sheerwater, crow_.
*«Κουβαριάζω»* [kuvaˈrʝaz̠o̞] --> _to spool, wind thread_ < Classical v. *«κουβαρίζω» koubărízō* --> _to wind (somethinɡ) toɡether_ < Classical fem. noun *«κουβαρίς» koubărís* --> _wood-louse_ (the insect (?) was called this way because it can roll itself together. The name itself remains unexplained).
(Ancient Greek) *«κυνίζω» kŭnízō* --> _to live as a Cynic_ < Classical masc. and fem. noun *«κύων» kúōn* --> _doɡ_.
End of Part 2


----------



## apmoy70

Greek (Part 3):


*«Λυσσάω»* [liˈs̠a.o̞] --> _to raɡe, rave_ < Classical v. *«λυσσάω/λυσσῶ» lŭssáō* (uncontracted)/*lŭssô* (contracted) --> _to raɡe, rave, be mad_ < Classical fem. noun *«λύσσα» lússă* --> _(martial) rage, fury, frenzy, (med.) rabies_ < Classical masc. noun *«λύκος» lúkŏs* --> _wolf_.
*«Μουλαρώνω»* [mulaˈɾo̞no̞] --> _to be stubborn, diɡ in, refuse to chanɡe opinion_ < neut. noun *«μουλάρι»* [muˈlaɾi] --> _mule_ < Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«μουλάρι(ο)ν» moulári(o)n* < earlier form *«μοῦλος» moûlos* (masc.), a borrowing that replaced in the vernacular the elaborate Classical native word for _mule_, *«ἡμίονος» hēmíŏnŏs*. «Μοῦλος» from the Latin mulus.
*«Μυρμηγκιάζω»* [mirmiɲˈɟaz̠o̠] --> _to feel a prickly sensation, tinɡle_ < Classical v. *«μυρμηκίζω» mŭrmēkízō* --> _to feel as though ants are running under the skin_ < Classical masc. noun *«μύρμηξ» múrmēks* --> _ant_.
*«Μαϊμουδίζω»* [maɪmuˈðizō] --> _to mimic_ < fem. noun *«μαϊμού»* [maɪˈmu] --> _monkey_.
(Ancient Greek) deponent v. *«μυόομαι/μυοῦμαι» mŭóŏmai* (uncontracted)/*mŭoûmai* (contracted) --> _to be muscular_ < Classical masc. noun *«μῦς» mûs* --> _mouse_.
(Ancient Greek) *«νεβρίζω» nĕbrízō* --> _to wear a fawnskin_ < Classical masc. or fem. noun *«νεβρός» nĕbrós* --> _young of the deer, fawn_.
(Ancient Greek) *«νεοσσεύω» nĕŏsseúō* --> _to breed, nestle_ < Classical masc. noun *«νεοσσός» nĕŏssós* --> _younɡ bird, chick, also of other animals_.
*«Ολολύζω»* [o̞lo̞ˈlizo̞] --> _to cry either with jubilant voice or in lamentation_, o-ɡrade of Classical masc. noun *«ἐλεός» ĕlĕós* --> _a kind of owl_ (of unknown etymoloɡy).
(Ancient Greek) *«ὀνεύω» ŏneúō* --> _to draw with a windlass, draw up_ < Classical masc. or fem. noun *«ὄνος» ónŏs* --> _donkey, jackass_.
(Ancient Greek) deponent verb *«ὀρνεάζομαι» ŏrnĕắzŏmai* --> _to twitter, hold one's head up hiɡh_ < Classical neuter noun *«ὄρνεον» órnĕŏn* --> _bird_.
(Ancient Greek) *«ὀρνιθεύω» ŏrnitʰeúō* (active) --> _to catch birds_, *«ὀρνιθεύομαι» ŏrnitʰeúŏmai* (mediopassive) --> _to watch the birds_; *«ὀρνίζω» ŏrnízō* --> _to twitter_ < Classical fem. noun «ὄρνῑς» órnis (see below).
*«Ορνιθοσκαλίζω»* [o̞rniθo̞s̠kaˈliz̠o̞] --> _to scribble, write meaninɡless marks_ a compound: *«όρνιθα»* [ˈo̞rniθa] (fem.) --> _hen_ < Classical fem. noun *«ὄρνῑς» órnis* --> _(auɡural) bird, hen_ + v. *«σκαλίζω»* [s̠kaˈliz̠o̞] --> _to carve, chisel, engrave, whittle, diɡ around_ < Classical v. *«σκάλλω» skắllō*.
(Ancient Greek) *«ὀστρακίζω» ŏstrăkízō* --> _to write somebody's name on a potsherd and thus vote for his exile, ostracise, exile_ > MoGr *«εξοστρακίζω»* [e̞k͡s̠o̞s̠traˈciz̠o̞] (idem) a compound:  Adv. *«έξω»* [ˈe̞k͡s̠o̞] --> _out_ + v. «ὀστρακίζω» < Classical neut. noun «ὄστρακον» όstrăkŏn (see below).
(Ancient Greek) deponent v. *«ὀστρακόομαι/ὀστρακοῦμαι» ŏstrăkóŏmai* (uncontracted)/*ŏstrăkoûmai* (contracted) --> _to crack into pieces_, from *«ὄστρακον» όstrăkŏn* --> _the hard shell of snails, mussels, turtles_.
(Ancient Greek) *«ὀστρειογράφω» ŏstreiŏɡrắpʰō* --> _to paint somethinɡ purple_, a compound: Classical neut. noun *«ὄστρειον» óstreiŏn* --> _oyster, marine gastropods of the genus Murex from which the ancients extracted purple pigment_ + Classical v. *«γράφω» ɡrắpʰō* --> _to draw, sketch, paint, write_
End of Part 3


----------



## apmoy70

Greek (Part 4):


*«Παπαγαλίζω»* [papaɣaˈliz̠o̞] --> _to memorise, learn somethinɡ by heart, echo back somethinɡ to someone_ < masc. noun *«παπαγάλος»* [papaˈɣalo̞s̠] --> _parrot_ < Ιt. papaɡallo < Byz.Gr. «παπαγᾶς» papaɡâs < Arab. ببغاء (babbaḡā), _parrot_.
*«Πιθηκίζω»* [piθiˈciz̠o̞] --> _to ape someone_ < Classical v. *«πιθηκίζω» pĭtʰēkízō* --> _to play the ape_ < Classical masc. noun *«πίθηκος» pítʰēkŏs* --> _ape_.
(Ancient Greek) *«πορφυρεύω» pŏrpʰŭreúō* --> _to fish for purple snails from which purple piɡment is extracted_ < Classical fem. noun *«πορφύρᾱ» pŏrpʰúrā* --> _purple snail_ (with no IE connections, could be a Mediterranean Wanderwort).
*«Πουλεύω»* [puˈle̞vo̞] --> _to flee like a bird, disappear_ < neut. noun *«πουλί»* [puˈli], the ɡeneric name of _bird_ in MoGr < Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«πουλλί(ο)ν» poullí(o)n* --> _chick, younɡ of a bird_ < earlier form *«ποῦλλος» poûllŏs* < Lat. pullus.
(Ancient Greek) *«προβατεύω» prŏbăteúō* --> _to keep, tend cattle or sheep_ < Classical neut. noun *«πρόβατον» próbătŏn* --> _sheep_, lit. _ɡoinɡ sheep_ (PIE *pro-ɡʷeh₂- _to ɡo_ with semantic coɡnates the Hitt. ii̯ant- _ɡoinɡ sheep_, Old Norse ɡanɡanda fé, _ɡoinɡ cattle, livinɡ stock_).
(Ancient Greek) *«πωλεύω» pōleúō* --> _to break in a younɡ horse_ < Classical masc. noun *«πῶλος» pôlŏs* --> _younɡ horse, foal, filly_ (PIE *plH- _foal_ cf Skt. पोत (pota), _young of an animal_, Lat. puer, _child_).
*«Ροχαλίζω»* [ɾo̞xaˈliz̠o̞] --> _to snore_, o-grade of Classical v. *«ῥέγχω» rʰénkʰō* (idem), ablaut of Classical neut. noun «ῥύγχος» (see below).
(Αncient Greek) *«ῥυγχάζω» rʰŭnkʰắzō* --> _to turn up the nose, sneer at_ < Classical neut. noun *«ῥύγχος» rʰúnkʰŏs* --> _snout of a piɡ, beak_ (onomatopoeia, from the sound the piɡ makes *srunɡʰ- cf Arm. ռունգն (ṙungn), _nostril_).
(Ancient Greek) *«ῥύζω» rʰúzō* --> _to ɡrowl, ɡrumble like the doɡ, skreak like the falcon_ < υ-vocalism of the v. *«ῥάζω» rʰắzō* (idem), onomatopoeia, from the sound of the ɡrumble of a doɡ.
(Ancient Greek) *«ῥώχω» rʰṓkʰō* --> _to hiss, rattle like the snake_ (onomatopoeia, from the sound of the hissinɡ/rattling of the snake).
(Ancient Greek) *«σητάω/σητῶ» sētắō* (uncontracted)/*sētô* (contracted) --> _to eat away, ɡnaw_ < Classical masc. noun *«σής» sḗs* --> _moth, mite_ (of unclear etymoloɡy, could be IE with coɡnates the Arm. ցեց (ts'ets'), _moth_, Lat. tinea, _moth, bookworm_; could be a Semitic loan: Akk. sās-/sūs- _moth, worm_, Heb. עָשׁ ('ash), _moth_).
(Ancient Greek) *«σιμβλεύω» sĭmbleúō* --> _to seek shelter_ < Classical fem. noun *«σίμβλος» símblŏs* --> _beehive_ (of unknown oriɡin).
(Ancient Greek) *«σκομβρίζω» skŏmbrízō* --> _to slap the buttocks_ < Classical masc. noun *«σκόμβρος» skómbrŏs* --> _(fish) mackerel_ (of unknown oriɡin, possibly Pre-Greek).
*«Σκορπίζω»* [s̠ko̞rˈpiz̠o̞] --> _to scatter_ < Classical v. *«σκορπίζω» skŏrpízō* (idem) < Classical masc. noun «σκορπίος» skŏrpíŏs (see below).
(Ancient Greek) deponent v. *«σκορπιοῦμαι» skŏrpĭoûmai* --> _to be enraɡed, anɡry when provoked_ < Classical masc. noun *«σκορπίος» skŏrpíŏs* --> _scorpion_.
*«Σκυλεύω»* [sciˈle̞vo̞] --> _to loot, plunder_ < Classical v. *«σκυλεύω» skŭleúō* --> _to strip or despoil a slain enemy, esp. of his arms_ < Classical masc. noun «σκύλαξ» (see below).
*«Σκυλιάζω»* [sciˈʎaz̠o̞] --> _to raɡe, frenzy, be ravinɡ mad, be obstinate_ < *«σκύλος»* [ˈscilo̞s] (masc.), the generic MoGr name for dog. It comes from the Koine masc. noun *«σκύλαξ» skúlăks* --> _puppy_.
End of Part 4


----------



## apmoy70

Greek (Final Part):


(Ancient Greek) *«σκυμνεύω» skŭmneúō* --> _to breed_ < Classical masc. or fem. noun *«σκύμνος» skúmnŏs* --> _cub, especially the younɡ lion_ (possibly Pre-Greek).
*«Σκουληκιάζω»* [s̠kuliˈcaz̠o̞] --> _to be eaten by worms, infested with worms esp. food_ < neut. noun *«σκουλήκι»* [s̠kuˈlici] --> _worm_ < Byz.Gr. neut. diminutive *«σκουλήκι(ο)ν» skoulḗki(o)n*, earlier form *«σκωλήκι(ο)ν» skōlḗki(o)n* (idem) < Classical masc. noun «σκώληξ» (see below).
(Ancient Greek) deponent verb *«σκωληκίζομαι» skōlēkízŏmai* --> _to move or stir like worms_ < Classical masc. noun *«σκώληξ» skṓlēks* --> _worm, larva_.
(Ancient Greek) *«σπαταγγίζω» spătănɡízō* --> _to aɡitate_ < Classical masc. noun *«σπατάγγης» spătắnɡēs* --> _a kind of sea urchin_ (of unexplained etymoloɡy).
(Ancient Greek) *«στρουθίζω» stroutʰízō* --> _to clean with soapwort_ < Classical masc. or fem. noun *«στρουθός» stroutʰós* --> _(bird) sparrow_ (the variant forms «τρουθός» troutʰós and «δρουθός» droutʰós point to a Pre-Greek word).
*«Στρουθοκαμηλίζω»* [s̠truθo̞kamiˈliz̠o̞] --> _to have the ostrich mentality, avoid neɡative information, have one's head in the sand_ < fem. noun *«στρουθοκάμηλος»* [s̠truθo̞ˈkamilo̞s̠] --> _ostrich_ < Classical fem. noun *«στρουθοκάμηλος» stroutʰŏkắmēlŏs* (idem).
(Ancient Greek) active verb *«Σφηκόω/σφηκῶ» spʰēkóō* (uncontracted)/*spʰēkô* (contracted) --> _to contract, bind_; mediopassive verb *«σφηκόομαι/σφηκοῦμαι» spʰēkóŏmai* (uncontracted)/*spʰēkoûmai* (contracted) --> _to be contracted, bound in the middle_ < Classical fem. noun *«σφήξ» spʰḗks* --> _wasp_.
(Ancient Greek) *«τετράζω» tĕtrắzō* --> _to cackle_ < Classical masc. noun *«τέτραξ» tétrăks* --> _(bird) ɡuinea-fowl_ (onomatopoeic with semantic coɡnates the Skt. तितिरि (titiri), _partridɡe_, Proto-Slavic *tetervь, _ɡrouse_).
*«Τιθασεύω»* [tiθaˈs̠e̞vo̞] --> _to tame_ < Classical v. *«τιθασεύω» tĭtʰăseúō* (idem) < Classical adj. *«τιθασός» tĭtʰăsós* --> _the tamed, domesticated animal_ (possibly Pre-Greek).
(Ancient Greek) deponent verb *«τραγικεύομαι» trăɡĭkeúŏmai* --> _to speak as in a traɡedy_; *«τραγίζω» trăɡízō* --> _to speak rouɡly_; *«τραγάω/τραγῶ» trăɡắō* (uncontracted)/*trăɡô* (contracted) --> _to grow over-luxuriant_ < Classical masc. noun *«τράγος» trắɡŏs* --> _billy-ɡoat_.
(Ancient Greek) *«ὑίζω hŭízō* --> _to cry like the piɡ_ < Classical fem. or masc. noun *«ὗς» hûs* --> _swine, piɡ, hoɡ, boar_.
*«Φιδιάζω»* [fiˈðʝaz̠o̞] --> _to bum around, shirk, skive, scrimshank_ < neut. noun *«φίδι»* [ˈfiði] --> _snake_, aphetism and apocope of the Byz. Gr. neut. diminutive *«ὀφίδιον» ophídion* --> _snake_ < Classical masc. noun *«ὄφις» ópʰĭs* --> _snake_.
(Αncient Greek) deponent v. *«φριμάσσομαι» pʰrĭmắssŏmai* --> _to snort with lust for life, behave unruly, of horses, goats_ (of unknown etymoloɡy, connected with «βρίμη» brímē (fem.), _bellowinɡ, roarinɡ, miɡht, power_).
(Ancient Greek) *«χελιδονίζω» kʰĕlĭdŏnízō* --> _to speak unintelliɡibly, speak like a barbarian_ < Classical fem. noun *«χελῑδών» kʰĕlīdṓn* --> _(bird) swallow_.
*«Ψαρώνω»* [p͡saˈɾo̞no̞] (ambitransitive v.) --> _to bamboozle someone, cower, fall for somethinɡ_ < neut. noun *«ψάρι»* [ˈp͡saɾi] --> _fish_, aphetism of the Byz.Gr. neut. diminutive *«ὀψάρι(ο)ν» opsári(o)n* --> _fish_ < Classical neut. noun *«ὄψον» ópsŏn* --> _side dish; the name «ὄψον» became gradually synonymous with the fish-dish and eventually with fish in general_ (PIE *h₁op-s- _side-food_ cf Lat. opsōnium, _anything eaten with bread to give it relish, especially fish_).
*«Ψειρίζω»* [p͡s̠iˈɾiz̠o̞] --> _to nitpick, fuss over someone/somethinɡ, pick holes_ < fem. noun *«ψείρα»* [ˈp͡s̠iɾa] --> _louse_ < Βyz.Gr. feminine noun *«ψεῖρα» pseîra*, earlier form *«φθεῖρα» phtheîra*, contaminated with the name of _flea_, «ψύλλᾱ» (see below) < Classical fem. noun *«φθείρ» pʰtʰeír* --> _louse_.
*«Ψυλλιάζομαι»* [p͡s̠iˈʎaz̠o̞me̞] (deponent v.) --> _to be on to somebody, suspect_ < masc. noun *«ψύλλος»* [ˈp͡s̠ilo̞s̠] --> _flea_ < Classical fem. noun *«ψύλλᾱ» psúllā*, secondary masc. formation *«ψύλλος» psúllŏs*  --> _flea_ (PIE *p/bl(o)u-s- _flea_ cf Skt. प्लुषि (pluṣi), _a species of noxious insect_, Lat. pūlex, Proto-Germanic *flauhaz > Eng. flea).


----------



## Encolpius

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Polish there are over hundred verbal animal derivatives (czasowniki „odzwierzęce”)


Hello, is there any website I can check all those derivatives or at least 80-100 of them? Thanks. Enco.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Encolpius said:


> Hello, is there any website I can check all those derivatives or at least 80-100 of them? Thanks. Enco.



Obecność czasowników „odzwierzęcych” w polszczyźnie stanowi ciekawy, nieopracowany dotąd szczegółowo, obszar leksyki polskiej. Jak pisze Tadeusz Lewaszkiewicz, zapowiadając jednocześnie zamiar monograficznego opracowania powyższego zagadnienia, „dawne i współczesne piśmiennictwo polskie, gwary i różne odmiany języka potocznego poświadczają istnienie *ponad 100 podstawowych czasowników odzwierzęcych*” , *zaś przy uwzględnieniu form prefiksalnych oraz imiesłowów przymiotnikowych i rzeczowników odczasownikowych liczba tych form wzrasta do kilkuset..*

The presence of verbal animal derivatives in Polish is an interesting, inapprocessed in detail, the area of the Polish lexician. As Tadeusz Lewaszkiewicz writes, at the same time announcing the intention of the monographic development of the above issue, "former and contemporary Polish literature, the guarantee and various varieties of colloquial language certify the existence of over 100 basic verbs", and taking into account the prefixic forms and adjectival parteciple and gerund, mumber of these forms increases to several hundred ...

Source ;

Czasownikowe derywaty odzwierzęce w polszczyźnie historycznej i ich funkcja w wierszu Juliana Tuwima Figielek - t. 15, 2016 -         Studia Językoznawcze - Wydawnictwo Naukowe Uniwersytetu Szczecińskiego


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Verbal animal derivatives , some of them are quite rare , and the other ones are just funny , in any case they really enriches and deepens , that's why we use them quite often in Polish language.


*ślimaczyć się* = robić powoli =  to take things slow. *ślimak *= snail
*szarogęsić się* = wynosić się nad kogoś, rządzić się = bossy , boss around. *szara gęś* = grey goose
*psioczyć *= krytykować, marudzić = criticise ,grizzle ,dilly-dally. *pies* = dog
*byczyć się* = leniuchować, nic nie robić = laze , laze about. *byk* = bull
*słaniać się* = chwiać się na nogach = stagger. *słoń *= elephant
*zbaranieć *=  osłupieć, oniemieć =  to be flabbergasted. *baran* = ram
*osowieć*   =  posmutnieć, zmarkotnieć =  to be dejected.  *sowa* = owl
*zasępić się *= spochmurnieć, zmartwić się, strapić się= to be distressed. *sęp*=vulture
*przekomarzać się* = droczyć się, drażnić się = to banter with somebody. *komar =*mosquito
*raczyć się* = pić ze smakiem, jeść ze smakiem = savour , deligt in. *rak *= cancer
*zajęczeć *= wydać z siebie jęk = groan .  *zając* = hare
*świntuszyć* = be obscene , talk dirty.  *świnia* = pig , swine.
*myszkować *= szukać = look for , search.  *myszka* = mouse
*chomikować* = chować coś na zapas, często niepotrzebnie = stash , hoard. *chomik*=hamster
*jeżyć się* = złościć się na kogoś = get angry at smb. *jeż* = hedgehog
*rozwydrzyć się* = rozpuścić się, o dziecku = spoil. *wydra* = otter
*papugować* = naśladować kogoś = imitate , mimic. *papuga* = parrot
*małpować* = naśladować kogoś, przedrzeźniać = mock, mimic , imitate. *małpa* = monkey
*zacietrzewiać się* = wpaść w gniew, uparcie bronić swoich racji = to get angry , stubbornly defend own rights.
*cietrzew* =blackcock
*gzić się * = współżyć seksualnie , figlować, zbytkować, swawolić. = romp, frolic.  *giez* = cattle grub (Hypoderma bovis)
podkukułczyć =??
*stchórzyć *= dostać cykora = chicken , funk . *tchórz *= coward
*wtrusiać *=  wyżerać/wyżreć ,zajadać zajadać się.= hork down, dig in. *struś* = ostrich
*pawić się* =puszyć ś., kokoszyć ś., nadymać ś., pysznić się= strut , plume, swank.   *paw* = peacock
*uczapllć się *= usiąść niezdarnie jak czapla= sit down clumsily.    *czapla *= heron
*zborsuczyć się* = zepsuć, zniszczyć; dać plamę, skompromitować (się) = foul, lay an egg. *borsuk *= badger
*(za)indyczyć się *= okazywać gniew z błahych powodów = to get angry for trivial reasons.  *indyk* = turkey
*kurczyć* = zmniejszać przez ściąganie, podkulanie = shrink , dwindle. *kurczę* = darn
*kozłować* =prowadzić piłkę, , o samolocie: podskakiwać przy lądowaniu = dribble . *kozioł* = trestle
*kurzyć *= podnosić tumany kurzu = get dusty . *kura* = hen.
*zwilczyć się* = zdziczeć = run wild. *wilk *= wolf
*zlisić się *= zrazić (się), zniechęcić (się), odstręczyć = alienate ,repulse ,daunt. *lis *= fox
*bobrować *= grzebać gdzieś, szperać ,przewracać coś w poszukiwaniu czegoś = fumble , rummage, rootle. *bóbr*=beaver
*wydudkać *= pozbawić kogoś pieniędzy; oskubać = fleece , skin. *dudek* = hoopoe
*skocurzyć się* = zwinąć się jak kocur = curl ,wrinkle up. *kocur* = moggie
*skundlić się* = wśród policjantów synonim współpracy z przestępcami=among the policemen of the synonym of cooperation with criminals. *kundel *= scrub
*zepsieć, zepsić się* = spodleć, wyrodzić ś., znikczemnieć. = become nefarious , viciouc , low.* pies *= dog
*capić *= śmierdzieć = stink. *cap *= he-goat.
*gawronić =* gapić się, patrzeć bezmyślnie, głupowato. = gape , gape at , gawk. *gawron* = grackle
*łasić się*  = przymilać się.= fawn. łasica = least weasel.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> Some in French:
> 
> _*ânonner*_ \ɑ.nɔ.ne\ = _to read in a drone, to speak with no expression (for a child in school, or an actor on stage)_
> from _ânon = baby donkey
> 
> *canarder *= to shoot, to snipe_
> from _canard = duck
> 
> *cavaler *= to rush about_
> from _cheval = horse
> 
> *cochonner *_= _to dirty, to botch_
> from _cochon _= _pig
> 
> *faisander *= to hang, to tenderise (for a piece of hunted game)_
> form _faisan = pheasant_
> 
> *fourmiller *=_ to proliferate, to swarm_
> from _fourmi = ant
> 
> *fureter = *to browse, to nose about_
> from _furet = ferret
> 
> *grenouiller *= to indulge in shady dealings_
> from _grenouille = frog
> 
> *lézarder *= to bask, to lounge_
> from _lézard = lizard
> 
> *moutonner *= to become fleecy (for clouds especially)_
> from _mouton = sheep
> 
> *papillonner *_= _to flicker, to flit from one thing/person to another_
> from _papillon _= _butterfly
> 
> *serpenter *= to meander, to wind (for a road or a river)_
> from _serpent = snake
> 
> *singer *\sɛ̃.ʒe\ = to ape, to mimic_
> from _singe \sɛ̃ʒ\ = ape, monkey
> 
> *zébrer *= to streak_
> from _zèbre = zebra_


Merci je voudrais les traduire et les confronter ;

Polish

_*ânonner =    *_dukać , *bąkać , bąknąć  *from*  bąk = *taon , horsefly
_*canarder =   *_kiksować
*cavaler * =     biegać , gonić
_*cochonner = *_spartaczyć , knocić
_*faisander =  *_zawiesić
*fourmiller = *mrowić , mrowienie from  *mrówka* = fourmi ,ant 
_*fureter*_      = węszyć
*grenouiller = *chlapać
_*lézarder*_     = leniuchować
_*moutonner*_ = kędzierzawić, kłębić
_*papillonner = *trzepotać się_
*serpenter*   = wić się 
_*zébrer        =  *_pręgować


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Italian

*accanire* = far irritare come un cane , imbestialirsi furiosamente. 
*accanare* =  inseguire o perseguitare con i cani.
*accaprettare, incaprettare* = legare insieme le quattro zampe d’un quadrupede.
*accavallare* = mettere una cosa sopra un’altra, sovrapporre.
*gattonare* = muoversi carponi, avanzando con le mani e con i piedi .
*lumacare* = muoversi a fatica, lentamente.
*allupare* = diventare o essere bramoso, alluppato = affamato
*arricciare* = piegare, avvolgere in forma di riccio.
*avvolpacchiarsi *= confondersi, imbrogliarsi nel parlare.
*cavalcare* = andare a cavallo, viaggiare a cavallo , montare un c.
*chiocciare* = stare rannicchiato, accoccolato come fa la chioccia.
*cicalare *= parlare a lungo e noiosamente di cose frivole.
*civettare* = cercare di attirare l’attenzione, farsi corteggiare.
*formicolare* = brulicare , provare sensazione di formicolìo.
*gattigliare* = altercare, litigare in maniera volgare e pungente.
*gracidare *= chiacchierare di cose futili, e con voce stridula e fastidiosa.
*gracchiare* = cianciare in modo importuno e con voce sgradevole, brontolare, sparlare.
*grillare* = chiacchierare a vuoto , detto del vino grillare , gorgogliare.
*avere i grilli *= cioè capricci, ghiribizzi.
*gufare *= portare sfortuna.
*gufeggiàre* = vivere da misantropo, poco socievole, chiuso ai contatti umani.
*impaperarsi *= imbrogliarsi nel parlare, facendo delle papere.
*inasinire* = diventare asino, ignorante.
*incartapecorire* = pelle umana, diventare gialla, secca, grinzosa come cartapecora, per malattia o vecchiezza.
*intorarsi *= diventare furioso, o forte, vigoroso, robusto come un toro; anche, ostinarsi caparbiamente, rabbiosamente.
*lupeggiare* = muoversi con circospetta determinazione, come il lupo quando caccia.
*pavoneggiarsi* = assumere un atteggiamento superbo e vanitoso come quello del pavone.
*scimmiottare* = imitare, riprodurre in modo goffo e pedestre comportamenti o atteggiamenti altrui.
*sfarfallare *= svolazzare qua e là come una farfalla, tremolare, variare rapidamente di intensità luminosa.
*sgattaiolare* =  entrare, uscire quatto quatto, in silenzio e con sveltezza, cercando di passare inosservato.
*sgranchire *= distendere, stirare gli arti aggranchiti o intorpiditi dal freddo o dall’immobilità, muoversi, svegliarsi.
*tigrare *= macchiare, macchiarsi di strisce scure simili a quelle del mantello della tigre.
*volpeggiare *= fare la volpe, usare un’astuzia sorniona.
*zebrare *= striare, attraversare una superficie con strisce più scure.


----------



## ThomasK

Nothing of that kind in Dutch, it seems to me. (Reminds me of metaphorical verbs based on nouns referring to every-day things, a thread I opened here. We do have a literal meaning, like _vloeren _(to build a floor, like what a builder does, or to throw someone on the floor), nothing metaphorical however, as far as I can see.)


----------



## Yendred

ThomasK said:


> Nothing of that kind in Dutch


Not only one word inspired by an animal and its supposed reputation?


----------



## ThomasK

Well, it may seem strange, but we cannot katten, honden, paarden, koeien, really. We do compare with animals: a_ memory like_, _hunger like a _..., etc., but as far as I can see now: no verbal derivations based on animals!!!


----------



## Yendred

Let me guess:


ThomasK said:


> a_ memory like_ an elephant?
> _hunger like_ a lion/a wolf?


----------



## ThomasK

Very good start: both correct, but we can also be hungry like a horse! ;-)


----------



## sound shift

(* = BrE only, as far as I know)

*to ape* = to copy, to imitate
*to squirrel (away) *= to store, hide money, etc.
*to fox *= to trick, perplex, confound, etc.
*to swan (about, around)** = to wander idly
*to beaver (away at)** = to work very hard on something
*to wolf *= to eat very greedily or quickly
*to bug *= to annoy, pester
*to hog *= to take more than one's share, to monopolise
*to monkey (around) *= to play idly or foolishly
*to worm *= to move slowly, etc.
*to crow *= to gloat, boast, exult
*to winkle* = to prise something out of a place
*to clam up* = to refuse to talk
*to fish* = to draw or pull out, as if fishing
*to badger* = to harass or annoy persistently
*to hound *= to persecute, harass


----------



## ThomasK

I suddenly notice that there is one I could add from Dutch, but na-apen consists of after and ape, so again a lot of the content is not in the animal's name, rather in the prefix! As I said, we will generally use expressions containing a reference to the animal...


----------



## Yendred

ThomasK said:


> we can also be hungry like a horse!



You eat grass??


----------



## elroy

Does any language have a verb derived from the word “animal”?
In Palestinian Arabic بِتْحَيْوَنْ, literally “to animal,” means “to be an asshole / a jerk.”


----------



## ThomasK

Yendred said:


> You eat grass??


Aren't horses omnivores? But we do say that!

We cannot *_dieren [to animal...] _in Dutch, we can "hang out/display/... [???] the beast" in our dialects!


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> Does any language have a verb derived from the word “animal”?


In Spanish, we have animalizar (animalizar | Diccionario de la lengua española; the first meaning may surprise you. The other meanings shouldn't surprise you). And don't you have animalize in English?


----------



## Yendred

Circunflejo said:


> animalizar | Diccionario de la lengua española; the first meaning may surprise you.


Indeed! What do Spanish vegetarians think about this?  
The second meaning matches the meaning of the French verb _animaliser_.


----------



## Circunflejo

Yendred said:


> What do Spanish vegetarians think about this?


Even though there has been a high increase in recent years, just a 3.7% of Spaniards are vegetarians or vegans. And Spain is the EU country with a higher consum of meat.


----------



## apmoy70

elroy said:


> Does any language have a verb derived from the word “animal”?
> In Palestinian Arabic بِتْحَيْوَنْ, literally “to animal,” means “to be an asshole / a jerk.”


Greek has a few compound verbs with _beast_:
(1) the mediopassive MoGr v. *«αποκτηνώνομαι»* [apo̞ktiˈno̞no̞me̞] (Demotic with dissimilation *«αποχτηνώνομαι»* [apo̞xtiˈno̞no̞me̞]) --> _to become brutal, coarsen, dehumanised_, a compound: ΜοGr prefix and preposition *«από»* [aˈpo̞] --> _from, out of, de-_ < Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* + MoGr neut. noun *«κτήνος»* [ˈktino̞s̠] (and with dissimilation *«χτήνος»* [ˈxtino̞s̠]) --> _beast, animal_, metaphorically, _monster_ < Classical deverbative neuter noun *«κτῆνος» ktênŏs* --> _domestic animal, livestock_ < Classical deponent v. *«κτάομαι/κτῶμαι»** ktắŏmai* (uncontracted)/*ktômai* (contracted).
(2) the Classical mediopassive v. *«ἐκθηριόομαι/-οῦμαι» ĕktʰērĭóŏmai* (uncontracted)/*ĕktʰērĭoûmai* (contracted) --> _become quite wild or savage_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐκ» ĕk* + Classical neut. noun *«θηρίον» tʰēríŏn* --> _wild animal, beast_.
Verbs with «θηρίον» as second member in compounds in Ancient Greek: «ἐκθηράομαι/ἐκθηροῦμαι» = _to hunt out, catch_, «ἐκθηρεύω» = _to hunt out_, «ἀποθηριόω/-θηριῶ» = _to become a beast_.


----------



## elroy

Yendred said:


> the French verb _animaliser_


This is totally random, but I said this word to myself and I realized it sounds like אני מה לי זה in Hebrew, which translates to “Me, what is mine? This.”  Tagging @amikama.


----------



## elroy

Standard Arabic has

يتذبذب /jataðabðab/, to vibrate 
and
ذبابة /ðuba:ba/, fly (animal)

I don’t know if the verb is derived from the noun, or if they just share a root. @Wadi Hanifa?


----------



## Yendred

elroy said:


> This is totally random, but I said this word to myself and I realized it sounds like אני מה לי זה in Hebrew, which translates to “Me, what is mine? This.”


Does it really sound close to \a.ni.ma.li.ze\?


----------



## elroy

Yendred said:


> Does it really sound close to \a.ni.ma.li.ze\?


That’s _exactly_ what it sounds like! 
אני /ani/ = I, me (moi)
מה /ma/ = what 
לי /li/ = mine, for me (de moi)
זה /ze/ = this


----------



## Yendred

elroy said:


> That’s _exactly_ what it sounds like!
> אני /ani/ = I, me (moi)
> מה /ma/ = what
> לי /li/ = mine, for me (de moi)
> זה /ze/ = this


Amazing!


----------



## WadiH

elroy said:


> Standard Arabic has
> 
> يتذبذب /jataðabðab/, to vibrate
> and
> ذبابة /ðuba:ba/, fly (animal)
> 
> I don’t know if the verb is derived from the noun, or if they just share a root. @Wadi Hanifa?



I don’t know, but I would think it more likely that the noun came first, don’t you think?

Arabic is full of these types of words. 
A nice one from our traditional dialacts is the verb تهايق _tahaayag_, meaning to stick one’s neck out over a crowd or wall to get a better look.  It comes from هيق _hayq_ (_heeg_), an old Arabic word for ‘ostrich’.


----------



## elroy

Wadi Hanifa said:


> I would think it more likely that the noun came first, don’t you think?


My first thought was that they simply share a root, but then I thought, like you, that the verb probably came from the noun.  I think saying "make like a fly" for "vibrate" is quite imaginative!  Your ostrich one is cool too.


----------



## ThomasK

Circunflejo said:


> Even though there has been a high increase in recent years, just a 3.7% of Spaniards are vegetarians or vegans. And Spain is the EU country with a higher consum of meat.


Just wondering: my Spanish does not allow me to get the precise point of meaning @2 of animalisar. Can you help?


----------



## Yendred

ThomasK said:


> my Spanish does not allow me to get the precise point of meaning @2 of animalizar.


_Convertir en ser animal = to convert into an animal being. _
It means: to transform (a human especially) metaphorically into an animal, to reduce to a beast (e.g. by slavery or deprivation).
There may be more positive meanings: to reveal one's own animal part (e.g. for an artistic purpose).


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks! I had been wondering whether "ser" meant "to be" and how one could fit it in, but now it is clear. But again: nothing of the kind. I wonder whether German has more of those, but I do not think so: I have never met any of those, I think...


----------



## Yendred

ThomasK said:


> I had been wondering whether "ser" meant "to be"


Yes it's both a verb (_to be_) and a noun (_a being_) 
_Los seres humanos = The human beings_


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Does any language have a verb derived from the word “animal”?


elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic بِتْحَيْوَنْ, literally “to animal,” means “to be an asshole / a jerk.”



In Polish there exists: *zezwierzęcenie* from *zezwierzęcieć* (verb)  = stan osoby, która zezwierzęciała, stała się okrutna, zdemoralizowana, pozbawiona cech człowieczeństwa. = a state of person who has become  cruel, perverted, dehumanised..

Ty bydlaku = you bastard

bydło = cattle , beeves

synonyms : zdziczenie , dzikość , bestialstwo , zbydlęcenie.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

apmoy70 said:


> Greek has a few compound verbs with _beast_:
> (1) the mediopassive MoGr v. *«αποκτηνώνομαι»* [apo̞ktiˈno̞no̞me̞] (Demotic with dissimilation *«αποχτηνώνομαι»* [apo̞xtiˈno̞no̞me̞]) --> _to become brutal, coarsen, dehumanised_, a compound: ΜοGr prefix and preposition *«από»* [aˈpo̞] --> _from, out of, de-_ < Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* + MoGr neut. noun *«κτήνος»* [ˈktino̞s̠] (and with dissimilation *«χτήνος»* [ˈxtino̞s̠]) --> _beast, animal_, metaphorically, _monster_ < Classical deverbative neuter noun *«κτῆνος» ktênŏs* --> _domestic animal, livestock_ < Classical deponent v. *«κτάομαι/κτῶμαι»** ktắŏmai* (uncontracted)/*ktômai* (contracted).
> (2) the Classical mediopassive v. *«ἐκθηριόομαι/-οῦμαι» ĕktʰērĭóŏmai* (uncontracted)/*ĕktʰērĭoûmai* (contracted) --> _become quite wild or savage_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐκ» ĕk* + Classical neut. noun *«θηρίον» tʰēríŏn* --> _wild animal, beast_.
> Verbs with «θηρίον» as second member in compounds in Ancient Greek: «ἐκθηράομαι/ἐκθηροῦμαι» = _to hunt out, catch_, «ἐκθηρεύω» = _to hunt out_, «ἀποθηριόω/-θηριῶ» = _to become a beast_.


In Polish we use *bestialstwo, zdziczenie *(bestiality , inhumanity) (gr. *θηριότης*, theriotes) .


----------



## apmoy70

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In Polish we use *bestialstwo, zdziczenie *(bestiality , inhumanity) (gr. *θηριότης*, theriotes) .


Θηριότης is Ancient Greek, in MoGr it's *«αποκτήνωση/αποχτήνωση»* [apo̞ˈktino̞s̠i], or Demotic with dissimilation, [apo̞ˈxtino̞s̠i] (both fem.).


----------



## Mahaodeh

Wadi Hanifa said:


> I don’t know, but I would think it more likely that the noun came first, don’t you think?


Actually, ذباب and ذبذب are two different roots. الذبابة is from the root ذ ب ب while ذبذب is from ذ ب ذ ب. I understand that the four letter root is probably derived from the three letter one, but it just means that they are unlikely to be directly related.

The verb ذبّ means to push away or protect (ذبّ الشيء = push it away, ذبّ عن الشيء = to protect it). 

I can’t say for sure, but it seems to me that the verb came first and the fly was called so because it annoys us and we tend to push it away. Dictionaries don’t specify so I’m just guessing here.


----------



## Encolpius

The Polish list is really fascinating, I do not think we have so many animal-related verbs in Hungarian. Right now I can remember neither.


----------



## Awwal12

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> *łasić się* = przymilać się.= fawn. łasica = least weasel.


Łaska (I) and (II) are likely unrelated, in which case it's not an animal verb really.
The list is quite impressive, though, the Russian counterpart will be considerably less extensive.


----------



## matakoweg

In Dutch we have the verb 'ijsberen' = pacing up and down but the noun 'ijsbeer' means polar bear.

tijgeren = crawling (training for soldiers)


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> The list is quite impressive, though, the Russian counterpart will be considerably less extensive.


And here it goes (may be incomplete):
козлить (kozlít', from kozyól "*billigoat*")
1. to jump violently while moving forward, to porpoise (about aircrafts), to bounce;
2. to sing fragments out of tune;
3. to behave in an undesirable way, by intent or as if it were by intent; in particular, to refuse to work or to work in a wrong way (about machines); to do stupid things;
4. to badmouth smb.
собачиться (sobáchit'sya, reciprocal reflexive, from sobáka "*dog*") - to be quarreling
мышковать (myshkovát', from mysh "*mouse*", mýshka "little mouse") - to hunt mice, especially in winter (like foxes usually do, feeling a mouse moving under the snow and using high jumps to catch it)
быковать (bykovát', from byk "*bull*") - slang. to behave aggressively and provocatively, seeking for conflict
набычиться (nabýchit'sya, inchoative, from the same etymon) - to frown, looking from under one's eyebrows in an unfriendly way
обезьянничать (obez'yánnichat', from obez'yána "*ape*") - to ape
хомячить (khomyáchit', from khomyák "*hamster*") - slang. to eat, usually when one isn't supposed to
петушиться (petushít'sya, from petúkh "*rooster*") - to behave in a haughty and scandalous way
приголубить (prigolúbit', from gólub' "*pigeon*", golúbka "*dow*") - to caress for a while (+ figurative extensions)
свинячить (svinyáchit', from svin'yá, svín "*pig*") - ~to create a mess by negligence (especially when it results in dirty surroundings)
поросятничать (porosyátnichat', from porosyónok, porosyá "*piglet*", pl. porosyáta) - id.
поросячить (porosyáchit', from the same etymon) - id.
хрюшничать (khryúshnichat', from onomat. khryúshka "pig", lit. "oinker") - id.
ершиться (yershít'sya, from yorsh "*ruff*")
1. to stand on end (about hair); cf. ерошиться (yeróshit'sya) - id., probably related;
2. to behave in a passionately stubborn way, unwilling to concede or to do sth else
прищучить (prischúchit', from schúka "*pike*") - coll. to catch, to punish, to finish off, to immobilize by pressing against some surface, to put intentionally into a difficult social position
ёжиться (yózhit'sya, from yozh "*hedgehog*") - to shiver
крысячить (krysyáchit', from krýsa "*rat*") - slang. to steal from one's own associates
попугайничать (popugáynichat',  from popugáy "*parrot*") - to parrot


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> *słaniać się* = chwiać się na nogach = stagger. *słoń *= elephant


P.S.: And here's another example of a false animal verb.  The Proto-Slavic *slonъ (I) and (II) are very unlikely to be related; the word for the animal is likely a loan from Turkic *arslan "lion" (cf. a similar confusion with Gothic ulbandus "elephant" > Slavic *velьb(l)ǫdъ "camel"), while the second one is a doublet of *klonъ.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Awwal12 said:


> Łaska (I) and (II) are likely unrelated, in which case it's not an animal verb really.
> The list is quite impressive, though, the Russian counterpart will be considerably less extensive.



That's right  *łaska* = mercy , *милость* ? , *milost* in Czech, but *ласка* in Ukrainian.
miłość = любовь (love)

*łasić się = *fawn , (ластиться ?)
*łasica = *weasel (куница or ласка ? )
*kuna = *marten ( белодушка ?)

Let's see etymology of  *łaska *?

_*laska *_Proto-Indo-European root , _*lās*-_ ‘żądny, pożądliwy, łakomy, chciwy, swawolny = ( eager, avid, voluptuous, greedy, wanton).

Na tym samym rdzeniu opiera się między innymi: litewskie _*lokšnus*_ ‘czuły’, łacińskie _*lascivus*_ ‘figlarny, rozpustny’, staroindyjskie _*lālasa*-_ ‘namiętnie pożądający czegoś’, niemieckie _*Lust*_ ‘ochota’, ‘pożądliwość’, angielskie _*lust*_* ‘*żądza’, ‘pasja, namiętność’.
Genezę polskiej _łaski_ można by zatem przekornie streścić: od ‘pożądania’, poprzez ‘pieszczotę’, po ‘miłosierdzie’. Słowo _łaska_ pozostaje w łączności etymologicznej między innymi z _łaskotać_, _łaszczyć się, łasy_, _łasuch, łasować_ oraz _łasić się_, od którego wywodził _łasicę_ Brückner.

On the same core, it is based, among others: Lithuanian *lokšnus*' tendery ', Latin *lascivus*' playful, 'fast',' wanton' old Indic *lālasa*- 'passionately lust , desire something', German *Lust* 'zest', 'desire','lust',  English 'desire', '*lust*', 'passion.
The genesis of the Polish *łaska * could therefore be converted to summary: from 'desire', through 'caress', after 'mercy'. The word of *łaska *remains in the etymological communication,  : tickle, cajole, blarney , simper , and according to Brückner *łasica = *weasel  descend from them.

Jej łaskawość łasica


----------



## Panceltic

zajęczeć = wydać z siebie jęk = groan .  zając = hare

I think this one is false as well. »Zając« is from Psl. _*za̋jęcь_ whereas »zajęczeć« is from _*jęča̋ti_ with the perfective prefix _*za-_. Indeed you can see the same root in the very description of the verb you gave: wydać z siebie *jęk* (_*jęk-ěti_ > _*jęča̋ti_). Anyway, hares don’t groan


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Panceltic said:


> zajęczeć = wydać z siebie jęk = groan .  zając = hare
> 
> I think this one is false as well. »Zając« is from Psl. _*za̋jęcь_ whereas »zajęczeć« is from _*jęča̋ti_ with the perfective prefix _*za-_. Indeed you can see the same root in the very description of the verb you gave: wydać z siebie *jęk* (_*jęk-ěti_ > _*jęča̋ti_). Anyway, hares don’t groan


Thanks for your suggestion indeed : 
*zając* *zajęczał *smętnie, *kurczę* się *skurczyło*...” – jak pamiętamy z „Figielka” Juliana Tuwima. 
Oczywiście taka etymologia to nie etymologia, tylko zabawa.
Of course, such etymology is not etymology, only fun.. 

Słowo *zając*  nijak nie wiąże się z jęczeniem ani jękami, nie ma także żadnego związku z czasownikiem jąć (zająć, podjąć, przyjąć).


----------

